# Green beans!!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Getting really low now on my latest BB green bean bulk buy, had a look on the site and they dont really have much to offer at the minute (Not sure if they will do the Bulk buy again soon?)

Anyone know of any other good suppliers of bulk beans?

Used to buy from rave but no bulk buy discount.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

try this chap on ebay(2009ry2) Brazil 2kg £11.50 free post, received mine today fresh&green, roasted today so can't say how on taste yet,

also if any good to you there's hessian-jute coffee sacks available.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah spotted him the other day, always a little weary of people selling beans on ebay...


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

BB is my preferred but stock limited variety,probably roasting the ones we want,


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, i wonder if they are going to continue the Bulk Buys...


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

email received yesterday from BB, as there roasting there own beans they will be holding larger stock of greens, and offer bulk continually.


----------



## El Cabron (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeh froggystyle, merchantcoffee.co.uk who i found a couple of weeks ago. He sells about 8 different beans at the moment. I got a bulk deal of around £8 a kilo of each variety, i did ask for a bulk deal. Les is a really nice bloke and has been happy to share his knowledge and answer my barrage of questions i was asking as a beginner. I'll definately buy from him again. You should look at his website and see what you think, he also sells on ebay as merchantcoffeeman but you get better deals through his website or by emailing him directly


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Im always looking for options too

used to use US forums to buy through but postage can be crippling.


----------

